# Reptile store In Phoenix AZ



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in phoenix AZ for a week! 
Does anybody know of any good reptile/amphibian stores around?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

AZDR. AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies I would love to go to AZDR, but last time i was in Phoenix (Last year) I didn't now about them. I'm kicking myself over that, cause I won't be going again for a while.


----------



## Bjcg (Jan 4, 2013)

frog dude said:


> AZDR. AZDR.com - Arizona Dendrobate Ranch - Quality Dart Frog Breeders & Terrarium Supplies I would love to go to AZDR, but last time i was in Phoenix (Last year) I didn't now about them. I'm kicking myself over that, cause I won't be going again for a while.


Don't worry, I'll be going for yu


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

There is a pretty good one in north Phoenix. On Bell just west of 32nd street.

Exotic predators & prey. Small shop, but friendly.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

do any of you guys know of anyone in az that breed mint terrbilis? I was going to have some shipped but shipping is crazy expensive


----------

